# pair of old wood rim bicycles



## petritl (May 21, 2014)

I went with a friend today as he went to pick up these bikes. They went from one long term private collection into another. These won't be for sale and I suspect this will be the last time they will see the light of day but will be nicely displayed in his family room. 
I though some on this forum would like to see them.

How old are they?
First bike has an interesting looking chain.


----------



## petritl (May 21, 2014)

Second bike doesn't have a badge but has a neat adjustable gooseneck and American rubber racing special tires.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 21, 2014)

What a great set on bikes! Love the Volt.


----------



## carlitos60 (May 22, 2014)

*I Think!*

I Think that they are TOC 1890s English Bikes! You can check: "oldbikes.com for More Info!!

The BSA is Obviously English, and the VOLT ??? 
Nice Bikes!


----------



## olderthandirt (May 22, 2014)

*maybe 1890;s  ?*

look more like late 1890;s my guess


----------



## decotriumph (May 22, 2014)

*Volt*

Volt was made by Schermerhorn & Briggs Mfg. in Chicago. Looks late 1890s.

BSA is British, probably same time period. Those are beauties.


----------



## oldspoke (May 23, 2014)

*TOC Bikes*

Wow ! Thanks for sharing these images.

The"Volt" is a beautiful late 90's American machine. Really THE way to find them !

Could the BSA equipped bike be a 20's - 30's era American built track machine ?
It appears as though it has "key hole " lug work favored by builders like Applehans and his apprentice
Lance Claudel.

BSA made components and bikes so assuming that the bike is a BSA and English might be incorrect. 
BSA components were the "Campy" of the teens, twenties, and thirties.

Glenn


----------

